# How's your eyesight?



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a thought brought upon a status update. How are the average Tempers eyes? Need glasses? Don't? Far sighted? Near sighted? Have one eye? Have no eyes? Blind? Vote and find out.

In my case it's pretty...odd. I am the only one in my immediate family who doesn't need glasses. Got that 20/20 vision going on, which is interesting because I am the person in my family who plays the most vidya games...connection? I think so...I also used to do all of those "YOU'LL DAMAGE YOUR EYES IF YOU DO THAT" stuff too. I guess I'm just special.


EDIT: Also, I know there have been topics on this before but the latest I found was from like...2007/2008.


----------



## syko5150 (Mar 3, 2012)

I can't answer because my vision is 20/17.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

syko5150 said:


> I can't answer because my vision is 20/17.


Fixed.


----------



## moerik (Mar 3, 2012)

Vision is 60/20, I need glasses to see further away otherwise it becomes harder to see objects out of my arms reach, logic and common sence solves that until it comes down to reading far away signs or boards. I never wear them though...


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 3, 2012)

Night blindness );

Can't vote.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

DinohScene said:


> Night blindness );
> 
> Can't vote.


Lies! Other option.


----------



## pokefloote (Mar 3, 2012)

My eyes are terrible. I wear contact lenses, though.


----------



## SinHarvest24 (Mar 3, 2012)

Near sighted.

Started to happen to me when i now got into gaming. Like a few months after i got a ps1. I don't think it's because i use to play a lot of games/watch tv and what not. Although that's what some people believes...

I read an article once where they said that watching too much tv/playing too much doesn't permenantly affects your vision. It may cause temporary impairment of vision if you do too much things that isn't directly bad for your eyes, meaning you'll regain normal vision after some rest.

That's why i hold no grudge to my bad habits more than my bad genes.....


----------



## DiscostewSM (Mar 3, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> Got that 20/20 vision going on, which is interesting because I am the person in my family who plays the most vidya games...connection? I think so...I also used to do all of those "YOU'LL DAMAGE YOUR EYES IF YOU DO THAT" stuff too. I guess I'm just special.



I'm the gamer in my family, yet I'm the only one with glasses.


----------



## wasim (Mar 3, 2012)

I'm 15, and hopefully there's no problem with my eye.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 3, 2012)

I think my eyesight sucks, but I don't know.
I'm sure all this time staring at my monitor hasn't done much.


----------



## chris888222 (Mar 3, 2012)

Long and shorted sighted. 

Varilux sucks my money every year.


----------



## Janthran (Mar 3, 2012)

MFW you have 3 eyes


Spoiler


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 3, 2012)

Pinkie232 said:


> I had a thought brought upon a status update. How are the average Tempers eyes? Need glasses? Don't? Far sighted? Near sighted? Have one eye? Have no eyes? Blind? Vote and find out.
> 
> In my case it's pretty...odd. I am the only one in my immediate family who doesn't need glasses. Got that 20/20 vision going on, which is interesting because I am the person in my family who plays the most vidya games...connection? I think so...I also used to do all of those "YOU'LL DAMAGE YOUR EYES IF YOU DO THAT" stuff too. I guess I'm just special.
> 
> ...



My status about my warn bar that had something that didn't because it blurred?

Nearsighted.  Not terribly but it certainly has gotten a little worse than it used to be.  I need glasses, I SHOULD be wearing them all the time, especially when I drive. Alas, I typically only use them when driving at night and/or when driving through unfamiliar territory (even during daytime).  My glasses are also four years old, and I need new ones but can't afford them yet.  Oddly, I am the only one in my immediate family with bad eyesight, save for my parents, who are becoming farsighted just because they're getting older (a few years till their 50s)


----------



## jamesaa (Mar 3, 2012)

Need to wear glasses, short-sighted, also have issues with bright light, something to do with my eyes taking far to long to react to the light, and on a bright summers day it really hurts my eyes if I don't wear sunglasses - even if the sun isn't anywhere near my direct eyeline. (one of the many reasons I dislike summer)

Nearly 9 months overdue in getting my eyes tested... I have about 6 unopened letters from my opticians somewhere, but I currently have no money to pay for an exam, never mind the enevitable need to buy a new pair of glasses.

Hoping to be able to sort it out at the end of the month though, looking to get a pair of glasses for extended computer and gaming sessions and another pair for work/driving/day-to-day stuff.

EDIT: Glasses I'm thinking of getting:



Spoiler



Gaming/Computer glasses, will add anti-reflective layer and might add a light coloured tint to the lenses, depending what the optician thinks










Spoiler



Work, driving, etc glasses.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Mar 3, 2012)

plasma dragon007 said:


> Pinkie232 said:
> 
> 
> > I had a thought brought upon a status update. How are the average Tempers eyes? Need glasses? Don't? Far sighted? Near sighted? Have one eye? Have no eyes? Blind? Vote and find out.
> ...


Sure did.


----------



## xeronut (Mar 3, 2012)

20/19, and my younger brother's is 20/17.. ironically though, I'm going deaf.  Equivalent exchange eh?


----------



## LunaWofl (Mar 3, 2012)

To see finer details for things far away, I need glasses, so for seeing things like text or the like... for anything close, don't need them... 
A comparison for the finer detail thing would be playing a game designed for a HD display in SD... some text is harder to see and at times, impossible to read, and finer things like texture details become lost from a closer distance... 

Though, my vision becomes near perfect in very low light conditions for some reason...


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Mar 3, 2012)

SinHarvest24 said:


> I read an article once where they said that watching too much tv/playing too much doesn't permenantly affects your vision. It may cause temporary impairment of vision if you do too much things that isn't directly bad for your eyes, meaning you'll regain normal vision after some rest.


I can attest to that.


----------



## Gahars (Mar 3, 2012)

I don't remember the exact number, but my right eye is pretty strong... my left eye, though, not so much. Luckily, they basically cancel each other, granting me with incredibly decent enough eyesight.


----------



## rehevkor (Mar 3, 2012)

Used to have great vision, but years of staring at glowing rectangles has made me slightly short sighted. -1 in each eye.


----------



## Forstride (Mar 3, 2012)

Pretty sure it's 20/20.  I'm the only one in my family (Immediate and grandparents included) who doesn't wear glasses/contacts, yet I'm the one on the computer/TV the most.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 3, 2012)

I had a cataract/surgery after an injury as a child, I need glasses, I mainly use one eye to focus, however I can see 3d effects just fine.


----------



## Depravo (Mar 3, 2012)

As you can see from my avatar (which is a *REAL *photograph of me standing on the surface of Gran Pulse) I wear glasses.


----------



## N!ck (Mar 3, 2012)

I have glasses, but I don't need them. My eyesight is pretty good, I just use them to see faraway writing clearer.


----------



## Nah3DS (Mar 3, 2012)

I used to have great vision, until I took an arrow to the eye


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

I require glasses.


----------



## Skelletonike (Mar 5, 2012)

Hum... How to explain...
In a way I see better than average, as in, my line of sight is further than normal, dunno how to explain it well in english, however my eyes are overly sensitive to any kind of light and clarity and two years ago the sun partially damaged one of my irisis, I can see just fine and I rarely wear glasses, but I sometimes wear them when I'm like watching tv or playing 360 games (my tv is like 6 meters away from where I usually stand in my room, and my tv is only a 20' so well, I only use glasses for that). xP

The lens that I use for that eye are +0.25 btw if those numbers are used worldwide, dunno.


----------



## Presto99 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have 20/40 or maybe a little worse....my right eye isn't that great, but with contacts/glasses  20/40 isn't bad. Enough to see 3D (IRL & 3DS) but not perfect. I'm jealous of 20/20 people...
One thing I have noticed is my 3D is a little skewed, since my left eye is near perfect but my right eye is really bad. Example: in Mutant Mudds the hammers fade into the background then come back towards you. When they fade away and you can pass them, it looks like the are going deeper in, but left at the same time. So when they come closer to the screen they seem to move left to right a little. 

A little weird, but 3D is still awesome. I can get LASIK or something when I'm older right?


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 5, 2012)

I need glasses myself.


----------



## jarejare3 (Mar 5, 2012)

My eyes are not perfect but I sure as hell don't need glasses.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm apparently [slightly] 'short-sighted'....

... When I say that - I've been wearing glasses, for driving mainly, since I was 16 [Now 45] HOWEVER, the last 2-3 eye-checks I've had I've been told that the lenses are 'weak', don't need changing & that I don't really need to wear them for driving (I still do though)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Mar 5, 2012)

Dude, I'm a Shinigami! We give eyes away, for crying out loud!



Spoiler



is this shtick getting old and I'm just too much of a fanboy to see it??? [get it... SEE it????]




Well, my eyes are pretty good, despite spending hours and hours in front of/in close proximity to screens [TV, PC, DS, GBA, what have you]. It never really gets blurred unless I rub them real hard or I stay awake for 20 hours or more.

Guess I'm lucky. I consider my eyesight to be better than normal, actually. Who needs HD when you have eyes, really?


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 5, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> I'm apparently [slightly] 'short-sighted'....
> 
> ... When I say that - I've been wearing glasses, for driving mainly, since I was 16 [Now 45] HOWEVER, the last 2-3 eye-checks I've had I've been told that the lenses are 'weak', don't need changing & that I don't really need to wear them for driving (I still do though)



I'm not sure if this is the same for your country but in Australia if you need Glasses for Driving your License is basically stamped to indicate you need Glasses to drive. So even if an eye doctor told you that you didn't have to wear them wouldn't your license say other wise?


----------



## emugirl1994 (Mar 5, 2012)

20/20 vision! Oddly enough I spend 2+ hrs a day watching TV and I spend like 3-4 hrs. daily staring at my laptop screen. Yet only person in immediate household who doesn't require glasses.


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Mar 5, 2012)

I need glasses to read smaller text properly (everything else appears to be fine without), but I've been advised to wear them as much as possible.


----------



## Click This (Mar 5, 2012)

Sora de Eclaune said:


> I need glasses to read smaller text properly (everything else appears to be fine without), but I've been advised to wear them as much as possible.



Really?
I usually get advice to take my glasses off when you can...


----------



## Sicklyboy (Mar 5, 2012)

Shinigami357 said:


> [...]Who needs HD when you have eyes, really?


----------



## Snailface (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm 20/30 and r/g colorblind.
Explains my avatar's stupid colors. 

@plasma--lolpicture


----------



## smile72 (Mar 5, 2012)

I need glasses.


----------



## Judas18 (Mar 5, 2012)

+0.75 in my left eye and +0.50 in my right. Need long distance glasses ='( They aren't too bad though.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Mar 5, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> CannonFoddr said:
> 
> 
> > I'm apparently [slightly] 'short-sighted'....
> ...


Maybe in Australia - but not in UK....Unless when they changed to the 'new' credit card driving licences - that info is added to it.

I've still got one of the older 'paper' licences (although it IS falling to bits & stuck together with selotape) & that type of info isn't on there


----------



## Paarish (Mar 5, 2012)

Perfect 20/20 vision


----------



## DarkraiHunter (Mar 5, 2012)

Short sighted. :c
Don't really know what caused them, but I guess watching too much T.V and reading in the dark caused it. I am currently wearing glasses, have contact lenses but I've never actually tried them.


----------



## JonnyPoots (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm far-sighted wth a gnarly astigmatism. I'm also left eye dominant (sinister), but otherwise right side dominant - this makes things weird at times (equilibrium-wise). In the past, I was lucky if my corrective lenses brought me anywhere near 20/20, but my most recent glasses brought my vision all the way up to 20/10 (i know, right). I feel like a super-hero with my new specs! More insanely, though, these glasses make me feel short (like a couple inches).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Mar 5, 2012)

I have bad eyes (short-sighted) since high school. Dunno what caused it. My sister and I are the only ones in our familiy who have bad eyes. But I don't have glasses and have yet to let a doctor check my eyes (yes, I somehow managed to live all the time without glasses).

On a related note, to all who wear contacts, how does it feel like to have lenses put in your eyes? Does it hurt?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Mar 5, 2012)

I voted everything, but my eyesight is okay.. It's terrible when I'm exhausted though... Hmmm


----------



## CarbonX13 (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm the only Asian in my school that doesn't need glasses. It makes me feel special. =P


----------



## 4-leaf-clover (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm wearing glasses since middle school. Though i wear contacts on some occasions
(probably cuz i'm asian:I) nah it's because I read, watch tv, etc in the dark to much.


----------



## Creqaw (Mar 5, 2012)

Don't even know what this 20/20 is but whatever. I wear contacts and they are -5 and -5.5 for my right and left eye respectively.


----------



## stylow (Mar 5, 2012)

Creqaw said:


> Don't even know what this 20/20 is but whatever. I wear contacts and they are -5 and -5.5 for my right and left eye respectively.


i have 20/20 although in the summer i have an allergic reaction for grass and some trees and than sometimes i see a little blurr thing but it goes away with water


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 5, 2012)

CannonFoddr said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > CannonFoddr said:
> ...



Ahh ok I wasn't sure if the UK had the same rules as us driving wise.


----------



## xist (Mar 5, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Ahh ok I wasn't sure if the UK had the same rules as us driving wise.



How does that work if you passed your test and got your license without needing glasses, then for some reason your vision deteriorated and you started needing glasses to drive? Do they update your license? What if you just need glasses for night driving?


----------



## philip11 (Mar 5, 2012)

I have 20/20 but when I play the 3DS for a long time my eyesight go whacky for a minute or two


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Mar 5, 2012)

I had great eyes now there just meh.
I have great close up vision but far away is like terrible and medium distance i can read it.
I have glasses but I don't wear them much only when I really need them in class or what.
I think I have been affected by using the computer playing videogames and studying.
When you think about it most people these days only do nearsighted things.


----------



## Izen (Mar 5, 2012)

I wouldn't say I _need _glasses, but I certainly see better with them on.


----------



## Edgedancer (Mar 5, 2012)

I got glasses late December. Turns out I have the same eyes as my father. Got Astigmatism which isnt too bad. I am already used to them and feel better having them on.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Mar 6, 2012)

xist said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh ok I wasn't sure if the UK had the same rules as us driving wise.
> ...



I'm not sure about the night driving but every time your License is updated you take an Eye test before hand.


----------



## scott1982 (Mar 6, 2012)

I wear glasses as I'm shorted sighted. I've tried contact lenses but hate the feeling of putting them in >.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Mar 6, 2012)

I have been using classes since I was around 9.
My eye sight wasn't that bad at first but have only became worse as the years keept going.

At the moment I have -6 with glasses and -5.50 with contacts.

Only using glasses at the moment because I can't afford contacts. Used only contacts for about 6-7 years (didn't even have glasses during that period)
Had monthly contacts. Which you put in, let them be there for  a month and than after 30 days I just changed them.(yes you sleep with them)a


----------



## BilliePop (Mar 8, 2012)

My eyes are terrible. I can't see anything without my glasses anymore.


----------

